# Why not flevible duct for water heater.



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 29, 2014)

Last Friday we did a resale job, part of which was removing a 20 year old flex vent on a water heater and replacing it with hard pipe.

Well, over the weekend one of the elbows failed and the pipe section fell. This was most likely due to the earthquake. Even though the water heater got new proper strapping (we joked about the timing) it moved enough to seperate the joint. About 5 feet of horizontal run, 3 feet vertical, 2 elbows.

Had we left the old flex line nothing would happen.

So why is it not code? It seems a good locking B-vent connection and some flexibility is superior to light gauge steel and questionable Chinese slip joints you can easily pop with your bare hands.

Brent.


----------



## cda (Aug 29, 2014)

I think there is approved flex looking vent out there


----------



## ICE (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 29, 2014)

A triumph of man over metal.

Brent


----------



## cda (Aug 29, 2014)

http://www.bradfordwhite.com/sites/default/files/product_literature/238-48146-00A.pdf


----------



## north star (Aug 29, 2014)

*> = = = =*

Possibly, this one...

http://www.novaflex.com/information_centre/zflex/13Insulvent%20Flex%20Connector/Z-Flex%20Gas%20Flex%20Vent%20Connector%20Installation%20Guide.pdf



As always, before installing anything, ...a thorough investigation of the

product should be conducted AND the approval of the AHJ must be

obtained, ...in writing  !

Would you want someone to install some non-approved, possibly

dangerous component in to your house or business ?.........Yeah, ...me

neither !     



*< = = = =*


----------



## ICE (Aug 30, 2014)

cda, that's for a direct vent only.

north star, that's for a connector only.

This is both connector and B vent

http://www.mtlfab.com/media/B-Flex_Product_Brochure.pdf

There are others available.  The one I posted in the picture is not to be taken as an approved vent installation.  I've never seen a correct installation and wonder what that must be like.


----------

